# how to display a "SCRAP.SHS" file?



## john1

Hi, how do i display a scrap.shs file? I looked it up in "help" and it said showed to make a scrap file, but it doesnt show how to display it. I tried the reverse of making but i get an error? how do you do it?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

To create a scrap file just highlight a portion of text in a document, wordpad for example. Then drag and drop it to the desktop (like an icon). Clicking on it should open it in Wordpad or whatever application it was created from. You can also drag and drop it to other documents.

Basically it's just a "drag and drop" shortcut for a portion of text.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, Thanks, i was given a floppy by a freind who said it had some icons on for me.When i ran the floppy it had scrap files on it. I'd never heard of them before. I did what you said, opened wordpad, did drag and drop, and bingo there they are. But they're not icons. They're just little pictures that he's got from somewhere and made 'scraps'
Or are they icons? is that what icons are? If they are how do i use them?
john.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

An actual icon will have an .ico extension. Those little pics could probably be used as icons if you change the extension when saving them in a folder. If you right click on a shortcut icon, for example, you will see a "change icon" tab showing the current selection. There is a "browse" tab that will allow you to select from a different location as well.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog,
Thanks for the very quick reply. I think theres a bit more to do, I changed the bit at the end to .ico but i still couldnt get them to act as icons. I can work the shortcut bit ok and pick icons from elsewhere for it. But so far im stuck with what ones are already there.
John


----------



## Rollin' Rog

There may be, I've never done it before, but here is what I just did to change the Windows clipboard icon to one I just created.

I opened a gif file in Irfanview:

http://www.irfanview.com/english.htm

reduced it in size to 16x16 pixels (32x32 is also common for larger icons); then saved it as an .ico file (using Irfanview) and used the change icon>browse process to select it from where I saved it. I now have a dormouse for my clipboard icon


----------



## eddie5659

Try

View | Options | File Type

Scroll to ScrapObject | Edit | Always show extension

Regards

eddie


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, Hi eddie5659, well rollin' rog, so youve never done it before, well ive been trying to change icons on and off for months, since shortly after i got this machine. After a while i figured out the shortcut business with changing them, even to adding in ones thru the browse off of the A drive. But they always have that little arrow when you do it thru shortcut. I read what you wrote over again and you dont mention shortcut, so you are doing it another way. But i still dont quite get it - - Im gonna try it anyway wether i understand it or not, on the basis if it works then i can do it.
Well Eddie, Thanks, Im gonna try this first, cos it looks easy. Maybe i shouldnt say that, but it is quite brief..... i hope it works ok,
John


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Yeah, the one I changed previously was just a quicklaunch icon, so it did not have an arrow through it. I just tried changing a normal size icon with the arrow, and it worked (I used 48x48 as the size), but it retained the arrow.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, I went to Irfanveiw, the front page came up quick enough. I thought wots this then, so i clicked on What is Irfanveiw? that took ages and ages, its obviously meant for people who have fast machines. Mine is so slow that i 'turn off' pictures cos it takes so long. This time they were 'on' to get gifs. I could of made a cup of coffee. I nearly cut it short. My HD is only 127 mb, I got a gif of a monitor ..... 1.1kb im gonna wipe the rest for the space. Now i go back to see what you did next. Reduce in size, its small enough. Now save as an .ico file (using irfanveiw) wot ? cant i save it using save? have i got to down load summat?

Hi eddie5659, VIEW, im not too adept at this yet, so i highlighted the icon i want to alter, then clicked on view, i think thats what you mean, then clicked on options, clicked on File Types, then scrolled down to Scrap Object, highlighted Scrap Object, clicked on Edit, then i put a tick in the box for 'Always show extension' , I came out using with OK each time. now what do i do?
John

Hi Rollin' Rog,
Im just about to submit this when i saw your last entry. I dont know what quicklaunch is. Does it mean an ordinary icon without a shortcut arrow? I just call them icons, the ones with the arrows i call shortcut icons. Its the ordinary ones im trying to change.
john


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Maybe you had some net congestion when you went to the Irfanview site; I just tried it with no problem (333 mhz and 46k dialup). But you are really hurting on HD space, If you can download and check it out, I think you'll like it. Irfanview is a relatively small program

Quicklaunch? That's just the taskbar at the bottom of your desktop. Drag and drop shortcuts there for quick launching. The icons there are small and don't have arrows even though they are still shortcuts.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, so i have to download a program called irfanveiw from the irfanveiw site in order to change my icons? ok? the only 'change icon' i can find is with the shortcut setup. thanks for the quick turnaround. if thats right i'll do it now.
john


----------



## mhughes

You can get rid of the shortcut arrows with Tweak UI

http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,,000LV3,.html


----------



## john1

Hi mhughes, thanks i went for a look on that site, there is a lot, but i dont know what to look for. just getting rid of the arrow would do though i would like to make my own.
where do i go on that site?
john


----------



## Rollin' Rog

mhughes: yeah, that works, thanks for pointing it out.

John, the purpose of the Irfanview suggestion was to facilitate the resizing and saving of icon images. When you create an image and size it to the right pixel size, you can then save it as a .ico file using Irfanview. (In the save as file type dialog)

I wasn't sure if just renaming the extension was sufficient. Irfanview will convert from one format to another where necessary. For example if you create .bmp image and work on it with mspaint, you can then use Irfanview to easily size and convert it to another image format such as gif.

The icons I have saved with Irfanview have been either 16x16, 32x32 or 48x48 in 16 color format, but I don't know if that is required.

Take your time getting to know the program, there is a lot there for its size.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, sorry for the delay in getting back. That irfanveiw sounds like its excactly right for what i want. So i went back to the site. You cant really tell what youre looking at without the pictures. So i turned the pictures back on and went back again. I cant make it out, its blue, its got half of superman waving his arm, any way I found a list of words one of which is DOWNLOADS so i thought this must be it. So i clicked on that. After another wait of ages i realised that aint it. Every time i change to look somewhere else to find this prog i have to wait for ages and ages. But it still aint there. Where is it??? One place that it aint on downloads.
John.

Eddie.....i did wot you said....... wot now?
John.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I can't understand why that site's giving you such problems.

There are several different download links on the download page:

http://www.irfanview.com/english.htm

Probably the best bet for you would be the self-extracting exe file. Here is the direct link:

http://stud1.tuwien.ac.at/~e9227474/iview333.exe

I'd create a folder for it, then download to it and double click to execute.


----------



## john1

Hi Rollin' Rog, Cheers that should do it. Ive gone straight to that download. Ive put it in a folder called 'iview333'
I'll try it now. It seemed to download OK. I'll let you know.
John.


----------



## john1

Well Rollin' Rog, I got it OK. Irfan seems to have put together an impressive looking program. it looks quite involved. i hope i can work it alright. Im gonna read all the bits and see how i get on. Thanks for that .
john.


----------

